# Philhealth sign-up



## kenslvr (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi folks, I recently received my SRRV and decided signing up for Philhealth would be a good idea. I downloaded a one-page application doc for foreign citizens. Very basic information, and went to the local Philhealth office hoping to make an appointment. Instead, I was sat down, showed my SRRV card, and about 15 minutes and 15k later I was handed a Philhealth card. (You need to get a 1"x1" photo and lamination yourself). Way too easy, no waiting, no bureaucrats. Unbelievable! If only the rest of the country was run this way.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Ain't that the truth.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

kenslvr said:


> Hi folks, I recently received my SRRV and decided signing up for Philhealth would be a good idea. I downloaded a one-page application doc for foreign citizens. Very basic information, and went to the local Philhealth office hoping to make an appointment. Instead, I was sat down, showed my SRRV card, and about 15 minutes and 15k later I was handed a Philhealth card. (You need to get a 1"x1" photo and lamination yourself). Way too easy, no waiting, no bureaucrats. Unbelievable! If only the rest of the country was run this way.


They won't take a 2x2 passport photo like the rest of the world ?


----------

